# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Bannock on a stick

## pgvoutdoors

Bannock is a simple bread that has been a staple of outdoorsmen for many years. Most commonly made from just flour, water, and salt, then fried in a pan. In a pinch, or for fun, it can be baked on a stick.

The basic recipe can be modified in many ways by the additions of sweet or savory ingredients. Note that the basic flour recipe is best for storing long term but is a bit dry and plain.

*Try this simple recipe and then develop your own version from here.*

3 cups flour
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp sugar
1 Tbs oil or beacon fat
6-8 ozs of water (as needed)

First find a few green hardwood sticks and strip the bark from the end to about midway down the stick.

Combine flour, salt, baking powder, and sugar in a bowl.

Stir in oil or beacon fat, and water enough to make a mildly firm dough.

Place dough on a floured surface and roll out flat, 1/2 inch thick.

Cut into 1 inch wide strips and wrap them around the stick.

Bake by holding stick over hot coals until lightly browned.


*Alternate way to prepare:*

Add ingredients to a Ziploc bag and knead well. Only add enough water to make a slightly firm dough.

Dust hands with flour, then pull a good-size ball of dough from the bag.

Roll the dough between your hands to male a 3/4 inch diameter rope.

Wrap dough around stick and bake over hot coals.

Have fun and be creative!

----------

